# Wacom Bamboo good for drawing?



## Fox3 (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm trying to decide if I buy a Bamboo or a Bamboo Fun. They have some difference in price but I'm not sure about the quality. If the Bamboo is good enough to draw something on the screen like if it was a paper then I'm gonna buy it. However, if its not able to do so I'll have to wait until the next month when I'll have money enough to buy a bamboo fun.
Can someone tell me if I its possible to draw something good using bamboo? I mean, its made for drawing?


----------



## mrredfox (Feb 4, 2009)

I got the bamboo fun medium and i love it, i drew my avatar using it ^_^ and yes ofcourse tablets are made for drawing...


----------



## Kangamutt (Feb 4, 2009)

The bamboo is just the tablet all by itself for like $65 USD. The bamboo fun is the tablet, plus photoshop elements, and corel painter, plus a few little extras for them for about $100USD.


----------



## Archir (Feb 4, 2009)

You got a grey bamboo a black bamboo and a white one. The grey on has les pressure on the pen and doesnÂ´t work as well as the other too. The black bamboo is the same as the white one only without all the extra software like elements. So if you already have software like photoshop,opencanvas or painter. I would buy the black one! ItÂ´s cheaper than the white one and it the same tablet.


----------



## mrredfox (Feb 4, 2009)

Flash and open canvas pen pressure works fine with mine, but im not sure how to get it working in photoshop.


----------



## Centradragon (Feb 5, 2009)

I think the major difference between the two is that the Bamboo has no mouse, whereas the Bamboo Fun does.  The mouse is useless, imo... but I got a Bamboo Fun anyways because it came in a larger size.  The Bamboo Fun also comes with a few extra programs, which is pretty handy if you don't have anything to use.  

Both are high-quality, and it's just as compatible as the Intuos or Graphire.  

A regular Bamboo is aimed at a more business-type crowd who want a simple tablet for handwriting.  It is definitely capable of being used for art, and is a very affordable option if you want a basic tablet to start with.  Best Buy may have one or two on display, so maybe check it out?  C:  

Good luck!


----------



## Fox3 (Feb 5, 2009)

Thank you people! I ordered my bamboo today because of you, hope you are right ^^
Living outside USA is a big problem at all. I had to pay USD150 for a bamboo. I would have to pay 250 if it was fun. Yeah, fun isnt free at all.


----------

